# Baby rat intros



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I know I'm posting waaaaay too soon about this but I just read the thread about Rory killing Little Mouse and it made me realize that I don't know if I will be able to put babies into the big cages or not. If Cappuccino does have babies how do I go about introducing them to the other rats when I have to separate them. 
I plan on using my carrier I used to transport my rats if cappuccino does give birth. But what age do I put them in the big cages and how do I go about the introductions?
I don't want any rats killing any babies

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

10 weeks and older is the safe time for girls. Boys can do younger probably. Have the cages bar to bar nearly always an you can gauge what's what; I did 3 weeks to the father (neutered) and 6.5 weeks to an older rat that I knew we'll. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

It really depends on the rat. I introduced Toast to Pastoolio and Molly (when she was still around) at the very young age of 10 days and it was love at first sight between all of them. Pastoolio and Molly would groom Toast after I fed him every two hours. Except Mimi (who was a bit of a very shy alpha), every one of my rats usually (I have not tried Toast yet.) accepts any new pet, regardless of species, without fight or hesitation. Back when I still had Molly she actually was room mates with a little albino mouse for a few weeks and they got along really well.


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm really scared to get another rat now. I want more and I want babies but what Rory did to little mouse had really cut me deep. My boyfriend keeps crying aswell when he talks about her which I think is really sweet. My next step though is to buy 2 males from a breeder and have them neutered and then eventually introduce them to the girls but if they don't get on I'll keep the boys in my room in a different cage x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

nanashi7 said:


> 10 weeks and older is the safe time for girls. Boys can do younger probably. Have the cages bar to bar nearly always an you can gauge what's what; I did 3 weeks to the father (neutered) and 6.5 weeks to an older rat that I knew we'll.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Actually the safe zone is around 12 weeks, because the 3 month mark usually marks a difference in size that's enough for adult females to accept the baby. Crezzard I wouldn't feel too bad about it; every female over 5 months that I've had has hated baby girls. It was just an unfortunate circumstance for you and your new baby! It can be difficult to introduce females a lot of the time.


----------

